# Working together



## kjat32 (Feb 24, 2010)

A discussion over the weekend with dear friends brought this up. At what point do we consider that there is sufficient agreement to work with others outside of our denomination in evangelism? 
Some seem to believe that we should only work with others from our particular denomination; some believe that as long as both (or all) parties agree on the salvational issues of Christianity (Jesus as Messiah, virgin birth, etc) then they can work together. I'm not including the ecumenical movement since I'm pretty sure nobody on this board will tend that way.
What verses can be used to guide this position?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2010)

Together for the Gospel (T4G) | T4G 2010


----------



## kjat32 (Feb 27, 2010)

That looks like a great conference, I only wish we had the money so my husband could attend! (he's currently a distance student at Southern in L'ville). 

Anyone else have some insight on this question?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2010)

At this conference you have pastors/theologians from different denominations who are working together. I think they are a good model as to how Christians can work together.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 6, 2010)

On the mission field, there is a spirit of inter-denominational cooperation in many areas. Broad evangelicals can fly and fix planes as good as presbyterians after all. Also, in translation, literacy, and humanitarian and medical missions there is wide opportunity for inter-denominational cooperation. As one gets closer to primary church-planting, there is a need for greater alignment of purpose and doctrine.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 6, 2010)

kjat32 said:


> A discussion over the weekend with dear friends brought this up. At what point do we consider that there is sufficient agreement to work with others outside of our denomination in evangelism?
> Some seem to believe that we should only work with others from our particular denomination; some believe that as long as both (or all) parties agree on the salvational issues of Christianity (Jesus as Messiah, virgin birth, etc) then they can work together. I'm not including the ecumenical movement since I'm pretty sure nobody on this board will tend that way.
> What verses can be used to guide this position?


 
A big question, without a precise answer because situations vary greatly.

If one understands reformed theology, e.g.



> doctrines of grace+ covenant theology + confession,



one will also understand the confessional nature of the church, the covenantal nature of the church, bound by doctrine they confess. 

In light of that, I would say one ought look to prioritize and maximize focus and resources through the means available in that denomination, next, in like-minded ones.

Covenant community is strengthened by that kind of prioritization, and that kind of loyalty, and better reflects covenant theology.

In circumstances where there absolutely is not available opportunity or resources, the door opens wider, first to communions with doctrine very similar, then, and only then, to broadly evangelical ones with a commitment to the gospel and the authority of Scripture. No further.


----------



## dudley (Mar 7, 2010)

Ivan, Looks like a wonderful conference. I will pray for its success.


----------

